# MSI Smart Fan Einstellungen



## bmwGTR (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

zuerst mal zu den Fakten:
Mainboard: MSI B450M Mortar Max (aktuelles Bios)
CPU: AMD Ryzen  3600
CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Advanced (4pin PWM)
2 Lüfter im Gehäuse (3pin Gehäuselüfter, angeschlossen an das Mainboard (Molex Stecker habe ich abgemacht)).

Am Anfang waren die Lüfter sehr laut. Was mich am meisten gestört hat war das vorallem der CPU Lüfter immer kurz angelaufen ist und sich sofort wieder runtergeregelt hat.
Habe dann im Internet viel über den MSI Smart Fan gelesen und diesen entsprechend konfiguriert.

Nun wollte ich euch Fragen ob diese Einstellungen so passen oder ob ich was ändern sollte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
bmwGTR


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2020)

Meine Empfehlung wäre das du 40% Drehzahl bis 70°C setzt und dann von 70°C auf 100% mit 90°C gehst.

Die Kurve würde dann linear steigend sein und in Idle würden die Lüfter nicht ständig auf und abregeln. Denn der AMD Prozessor erreicht in Idle ständig mal unter 50°C und kann sogar zum Teil auf 60°C und höher kurz hoch kommen und die Lüfter würden dazu natürlich auch auf- und abregeln.


----------



## bmwGTR (23. Mai 2020)

Hi,

habe das nun so eingestellt, damit die Kurve möglichst linear ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt das so? Danke für deine Hilfe 

lg
bmwGTR


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2020)

Im Prinzip musst du nur zwei Punkte dazu setzen und dann musst du selbst erkennen können ob die Drehzahlen mit den daraus resultierenden Temperaturen für dich gut sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmwGTR (10. Juni 2020)

Hi,

sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, hatte in letzter Zeit nicht viel Zeit für den PC.
Habe die Lüfter nun so eingestellt:
CPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt das so?

lg
bmwGTR


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2020)

hier stand quatsch


----------



## bmwGTR (10. Juni 2020)

Hi,

hab das im BIOS eingestellt, die Screenshots sind vom BIOS.

lg
bmwGTR


----------



## HunterChief (10. Juni 2020)

hi,
wenn es Dir so passt warum nicht. Das ist aber auch keine Kurve die du da hinterlegt hast ... das hättest auch mit 2 Punkten machen können, hast aber doch vier zur Auswahl !?
Ich würde das anders einstellen - am Anfang ganz flach ... und dann steil nach oben. Dann dreht das nicht nicht immer hörbar auf und ab. 
z.B:

30 Grad - 35 %
75 Grad - 40%
85 Grad - 70%
90 Grad - 100%

Gruß


----------



## bmwGTR (10. Juni 2020)

Hi,

35% schon bei 30 Grad? IICARUS hat mir folgendes empfohlen:


IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung wäre das du 40% Drehzahl bis 70°C setzt und dann von 70°C auf 100% mit 90°C gehst.
> 
> Die Kurve würde dann linear steigend sein und in Idle würden die Lüfter nicht ständig auf und abregeln. Denn der AMD Prozessor erreicht in Idle ständig mal unter 50°C und kann sogar zum Teil auf 60°C und höher kurz hoch kommen und die Lüfter würden dazu natürlich auch auf- und abregeln.



lg
bmwGTR


----------



## bmwGTR (10. Juni 2020)

Hi,

habe nun folgendes eingestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde das mal testen 

lg
bmwGTR


----------

